# $14.99 for shipping from NJ to Toronto...is that reasonable?



## Barbie-gone-bad (Aug 9, 2010)

I bought a mac item on ebay, but the seller says it will cost $14.99 for shipping. I have order from the Uk to Canada and paid half that in shipping. And it is not even faster shipping, its for a 6-7days shipping. Is $15 dollars a normal amount?  I have never been charged more then $7usd for shipping to Canada...maybe they were being nice?


----------



## Junkie (Aug 9, 2010)

Depends on the size and weight of the item - but most ebayers, especially stores, will overcharge for shipping and say its a "handling" fee if you ask them why - like gas to get there, their time spent filling out the customs forms, packaging, etc. 

A lot of the time, whenever I question higher shipping, people seem to get really defensive and snippy at me, so I've changed my approach and ask them nicely if they offer a cheaper shipping rate. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.

Most small items couldn't cost more than $1.49-$4.

Oh and anything over $10 usually includes a tracking number. $14.99 is perfectly legit if the item has tracking and its a bit bigger/heavier.


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Depends on the size and weight of the item - but most ebayers, especially stores, will overcharge for shipping and say its a "handling" fee if you ask them why - like gas to get there, their time spent filling out the customs forms, packaging, etc. 

A lot of the time, whenever I question higher shipping, people seem to get really defensive and snippy at me, so I've changed my approach and ask them nicely if they offer a cheaper shipping rate. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't.

Most small items couldn't cost more than $1.49-$4.

Oh and anything over $10 usually includes a tracking number. $14.99 is perfectly legit if the item has tracking and its a bit bigger/heavier._

 
Thanks so much for the responds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I know what you mean, I'll pay $10 for shipping and the package says it cost them $1.79 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rip-off. And the item is just a blush...it would be very light. I'll try your nice approach see if I can get it responsible XD.


----------

